# Bolivar Dam Cats



## obiefan

7/20/2007-

Hi- Just got home from Bolivar Dam. First time i've fished there. Glad I tried it.

Caught and released 7 bull cats, and one fattie channel cat. See attached 2 pics...


----------



## catfish_hunter

nice fat channel not bad for your first time there!


----------



## obiefan

I was out there again last night, and got a 23 inch on the first cast. Didn't even have time to get the second line in the water. Caught a snapping tutrle, then sat there for about 4 hours before I got a hog. About 11:00, I got a huge fish on the line. It scared the hell out of me, sitting there in the pitch black, and then splash! It was on!


----------



## BassTrackerJoe

nice cats usually do pretty good down there...usually goto atwoods east side off of glendale rd by the bridge, go to wait for them sometimes but its worth the wait


----------



## tcba1987

NICE CHANNEL !! ive only fished up there for cats once and all i caught was a bunch of small bullheads !!! ive heard of nice flatties being caught up there and channels !! what did you catch them on ??


----------



## obiefan

Chicken liver, on a size 5 circle hook.

Yeah, we caught 6 little bull heads, but the couple of biggies were worth it!





tcba1987 said:


> NICE CHANNEL !! ive only fished up there for cats once and all i caught was a bunch of small bullheads !!! ive heard of nice flatties being caught up there and channels !! what did you catch them on ??


----------



## bigdogsteve-o

Nice Fish. congrats on the fish. good to see you hit them on your first trip.


----------



## catfish1998

Nice fish bud . Thanks for sharing.


----------



## obiefan

Thanks! Here's a couple more pics of my biggest cat I got tonight 7/26

It bit my circle hook with chicken liver around 9:30P.

I lost one to a line snap that seemed every bit as big (or bigger) than this one.


----------



## antlers8893

do you fish the walls? I love going there i use creek chubs and catch a whole lotta big ones.


----------



## obiefan

I get up to the rocks, and make a left, then walk down the stream to the end of the field. There's a path through the brush. I follow it about another hundred feet. There's a clearing on the right. When you get to the bank, there's a small path with about 4 good clearings and hardly no snags at all.


----------



## obiefan

Long time no post... Still fishing the spillway at bolivar.

Scope my buddy's girlfriend and this fine catfish she caught tonight... She caught another one a couple pounds shy of this one also.










PS: There's something to be said about a girl who will put chicken liver on her own hook! :^)


----------

